# Roof leaking by Chimney, No Flashing



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It is not too hard to install a proper chimney flashing, but a little care must be used to install the step flashings also called baby tins if they are not currently there.

It is about a 2-4 hour job on the roof, depending on the pitch and how many sides the structure has, plus the time to fabricate the flashings at their shop prior to installing them.

Don't let anyone convince you that plastic roofing cement will work long time, unless you enjoy replacing wet and damaged drywall and wet insulation in the attic.

Ed


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*flashing*

I agree...flashing can do wonders to save your house from water infiltration. Here's a story that gives a good overview of how it's installed. A little technical if you're not doing it yourself, but it helps to know what the contractor is talking about!

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/10146.shtml


----------

